

Google Developer Day registration requires questionnaire/optional quiz this year - ek
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/07/its-coming-open-call-for-google.html

======
libria
Google IO needs this badly. The conference is starting to bring out a
different crowd: investors. Folks paid $450 per ticket and received close to
$1000 in gear. People with a professional investment in the technology should
get priority. The free ticket contest helped out 100 developers this year,
which was awesome, but some standard needs to be applied to the conference as
a whole.

